# Trost welcomes CWD



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Did anyone see Trosts show last night? He basically said that if MI's deer herd contracts CWD that it is OK, because Colorado has had it for years and they still have a huntable deer herd. 

As if TB isn't enough we sure as heck dont need CWD in MI. This fool needs to stop spreading his ignorant philosophies.

A disease such as CWD, is easily spread, there is no known cure, and we do not know the extent of damage that can be caused to our deer herd or us by this disease.

If anyone agrees, please write this simp and tell him that we as stewards of our natural resources will support any measures neccessary to prevent CWD from entering MI.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

???? Yes, I did watch the show and he did not say it would be OK if Michigan deer get CWD. What he did say is that it might not be the huge disaster that some project if/when it gets into the Michigan herd. This comment was based on the fact that Colorado has had CWD for 30+ years and people still enjoy hunting in that state. I would suggest that you watch the repeat of the show today.

L & O


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

l & o,
i hate to say it but i would tend to agree with freddy on this one.
how many people have gone out to colorado without giving cwd another thought. and i am sure many michigan hunters will be heading out west starting the first week of september again this year.

just my two cents.


----------



## rb1 (Jun 24, 2002)

Fred didn't say it his son said it and he said Colorado has had it for Thirty five years and people still go hunting there. They were also explaining what the DNR is going to do if it got close to our
border.
So lets not shoot the man down yet; lets get the story straight.
I'am waiting for confirmation from a friend that lives out there. 

Lets not put Fred out to pasture yet. Fred used to be one of the best fund raisers PBS had. He started back in the era of Mort Neff
and Jerry Chippetta. At lease he didn't lie to you about the size of the fish he caught or the deer he shot. like the other ones did. 

Then he got sued for over three million. It happen in our county
court house he lost that law suit.
But I will tell you this! Fred was trying to make the hunters aware
as to not all these deer scents are not all they are made to believe they are. I knew some of the people that worked at one of the companies. I also knew some of the people whose formulas were stolen. But this has been a long time ago and Fred is still here. RB1


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Yeah, I was one 

I did manage to see an episode a few weeks ago and I must say that Zack did breathe some new life into the show. 

Time will tell.


----------



## CTT II (Jun 28, 2003)

tesuijgn


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

What does Fred care? He doesn't have to worry about getting any CWD venison unless someone gives him some.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> _Originally posted by [email protected] _
> *What does Fred care? He doesn't have to worry about getting any CWD venison unless someone gives him some. *


LOL


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi, just reading the thread, and thought a link, and a good press release regarding CWD surveillance in Colorado would be helpful. The link http://wildlife.state.co.us/hunt/BigGame/ has great hunting information. 
Here's the link to an article that has some nice up-to-date information about CWD surveillance and research in Colorado. http://www.michigan.gov/documents/ColoradoCWDupdate062403_69151_7.doc . You should just be able to click "open".


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Took me a while to find the Fred bashing thread this time...sure enough ESOX was in on it 



What does "tesuijgn" mean??????


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

NEM,
I am reforming, if you noticed I only laughed this time. I am making an effort to be a good boy. I restrained from adding my .02 about......


----------



## bunji_hunter (Jul 4, 2003)

This may just be my first official post here but.....
I think good ole Trost and the boy were right on with what they had to say. 

Would it be good for sports"persons" to actually take an animal with this disease? No of course not. But taking an animal out of the population and keep it from exposing young animals from such a disease would be beneficial to the herd as a whole.

My uncle Leonard lives in CO. I talked to him in great detail about CWD once the issues came out and the CO link had been mentioned. In no way would I be worried about taking such an animal out of the population. The state of CO tests all animals and if they have any concerns about an animal they contact the hunter immediately. They do this within 3 days the animal is taken. Once an animal has been tested for immediate concerns then a sample is sent elsewhere where a period of 1 month is taken to send full results to the hunter concerning the proper use of the meat. If there is a suspicion that the meat may be problematic then further testing is done.

My concern would lie more in the time delay between testing an animal and the time you recieve information about the animal in MI. I butcher my own meat and some of these diseases can be transmitted through cuts. They can also be passed on to other animals such as dogs and cats as well as any garbage crashing animals in the neighborhood. My mutt enjoys seeing animals in the bed of the truck. It means he's going to have new bones soon to munch on. I'm more worried about him contracting a disease from lack of knowledge from the state than I am with my getting a disease from the animal I am butchering. The animals I take are usually in the frigidaire for a week before I start working on them. In CO I would have my immediate concerns answered in ths time. In MI I have waited for more than 3 months to recieve animal testing results.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Fred is clueless, and he has ruined a once great hunting show. He should actually got out and hunt and fish instead of attempting to practice reality TV law!

BTW, I agree with their view on the CWD thing though. This has bee present in Colorado for many years, and the sky hasn't fallen yet!

Dan


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

I don't know. I thought the field trial competition last night was great. I never knew that good tail wagging, frisbee & ball retrieving & running your dog on a leash through orange cones was part of a field trial competition. I suppose it takes alot less effort to film this than an actual field trial. I just wish he would do something interesting like a segment on fishing on a perch boat.


----------

